# Difference between APX and BAM !?



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Hi,

Please could somebody tell me the difference between an APX and BAM engine as whenever I order parts they always confirm which engine it is !?

Mine is an APX as it says it next to the cambelt cover.

Cheers,

The G.


----------



## Ugemi (Jan 2, 2006)

IÂ´m also interested on this, anyone has any information on it?


----------



## scott-tt225 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hi.

There are not a huge amout of differences I dont think.

AXp is earlier engine
BAM is fly by wire, APX is cable
BAM has VVT, AXp doesnt
Different turbo's (I think)

Anymore??


----------



## TSCN (May 23, 2006)

They're spelt completely differently :wink:


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

So it sounds like the BAM lump is an improvement over the APX.


----------



## Ugemi (Jan 2, 2006)

Well its newer, so probly  
What does that "BAM is fly by wire, APX is cable " mean, is it that the bam gas pedal works electrically and on apx its via cable?


----------



## Rad TT (May 17, 2006)

Ugemi said:


> Well its newer, so probly
> What does that "BAM is fly by wire, APX is cable " mean, is it that the bam gas pedal works electrically and on apx its via cable?


You got it... :roll:


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

APX was fitted up to about 2001, BAM fitted there after (except QS).
APX has a stronger bottom end (20mm pins rather than 18 /19mm).
APX has auxiliary air system (large black pump beside power steering pump).
BOTH APX and BAM have "Fly-By-Wire" throttle operation (both use ME7.5)
BAM has variable cam timing (Emission control only, unlike VTec or VANos).
BAM has 2 Lambda sensors (Emissions Regs) APX has 1.

Both produce the same power / torque etc.
Might have missed out 1 or 2 things, but that covers the majority.


----------



## Ugemi (Jan 2, 2006)

Sorry to ask stupid questions, but what do you mean by stronger pins? 
Shame that it dosnt have stronger rods, that I would like 

editins connect the rod to the piston, or is the pin the part of the crankshaft where the rods connect?


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

Ugemi said:


> Sorry to ask stupid questions, but what do you mean by stronger pins?
> Shame that it dosnt have stronger rods, that I would like
> 
> editins connect the rod to the piston, or is the pin the part of the crankshaft where the rods connect?


Sorry, the "pins" are the gudgon pins that connect the connecting rod to the piston.
According to JabbaSport, the APX rods will take more pressure than BAM before starting to bend. You would be better off buying a set of Pauter / Carrillo / Arrow rods though. :wink:


----------



## Dolphin (Feb 9, 2003)

What's the QS got then?


----------



## XTR (Mar 2, 2006)

Dolphin said:


> What's the QS got then?


Bit of an old thread revival... but what engine does the QS have? I always thought it had the BAM. Will have to maybe have a look at mine over the weekend.


----------



## JD_0012 (Nov 2, 2009)

I have seen on eBay Germany 2 different ECU Tuning Chips for my 225 CV. One is for BAM and one for ATX. Both are from ABT. Why are they so different?

BAM:



APX:



I have successfully bid for the APX ECU Tuning Chip. But for several days I could have bid for the BAM model too because I thought that there would be no difference between them!


----------



## BFT - John (Sep 8, 2009)

Replacing the chip in the ECU is alot more hassle than remapping the existing one?

Why not just send you ECU away to be mapped with a generic map instead of potentially ruining the motherboard?!

And ECU maps arn't determined by APX or BAM anyway. It's on the Bosch Hardware and Software numbers on the map locations.....


----------



## LuTTon (Jul 18, 2008)

The APX engine also has a larger ported head although I'm not sure by how much [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## JD_0012 (Nov 2, 2009)

@ BFT-John: You are right. It will be more comfortable and less risky just remapping the ECU than changing the chip. :idea: 
hum!! i have to try to break up my eBay-transaction... :?


----------



## MTW (Sep 16, 2009)

while we are on the subject,whats the difference between the 225 engine and the 240QS engine?


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

MTW said:


> while we are on the subject,whats the difference between the 225 engine and the 240QS engine?


Just the Map i think! as if you remap a 225 and remap a QS you get the same BHP


----------



## teo20net (Mar 20, 2009)

Silversea said:


> BAM has 2 Lambda sensors (Emissions Regs) APX has 1.


APX has 2 Lambda sensors, for sure. 8)


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

teo20net said:


> Silversea said:
> 
> 
> > BAM has 2 Lambda sensors (Emissions Regs) APX has 1.
> ...


No defo just the one on mine. 

DAZ


----------



## Jurpo (Jun 24, 2009)

20mm piston pins in both. Small port cylinder head both.

BAM lambda is wide band. Much better.


----------

